# Any preseason concerns?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's preseason, yes, but the 18 turnovers per game, 90 points per game offensively, and poor shooting percentages all around might raise some concerns. The only thing I'm a little worried about concerning those numbers above is that those numbers might be bad because it's going to take time for the team to gel with each other. Last year the team got off to a fast start right from the gates, but this year could be a little different with new additions and more question marks regarding playing time and what not. Any worries about the preseason performance, or are you guys not that interested right now?


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

Nope, if you recall the seasons before last, the Spurs have always been off to a slow start and then really kick it up a notch after the all star game. Face it, it will take a little bit of time for the different player to get a feel for eachother. I'm not too worried since the team still looks rather solid. Parker is scaring me a bit however. He just seems to be burned out and completely out of it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's preseason, yes, but the 18 turnovers per game, *90 points per game offensively*, and poor shooting percentages all around might raise some concerns. The only thing I'm a little worried about concerning those numbers above is that those numbers might be bad because it's going to take time for the team to gel with each other. Last year the team got off to a fast start right from the gates, but this year could be a little different with new additions and more question marks regarding playing time and what not. Any worries about the preseason performance, or are you guys not that interested right now?


Have you forgotten what team this is, Koko?

I'm not too worried. It's the pre-season, Koko. It's there to see where we mess up so we can fix it before the games actually matter.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Its preseason. No one really cares. We have always had trouble with turnovers but the scoring IMO isnt a real problem. Once we get to the season the ball will be in the hands of our stars and our scoring efficiency will be way up. No worries whatsoever for me.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i thnk its quite funny lol laugh at our preseason record and our chances to get to the preseason championship haha no but realy once nov 1 comes along ur gonna see a near perfect team beatting the nuggets by double digits and majority of there opponents by double digits.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know bout that, man.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

spurs always do poor in pre-season for some reasson....well i tink i know the reason but it's like hte spurs always have a poor record, my friends and I were talking about their record in class the other day and came to the conclusion that it's not much to worry about


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Rique said:


> Parker is scaring me a bit however. He just seems to be burned out and completely out of it.


thats the eva longoria factor


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

You know, when I saw the title of the thread, I thought this was a place for us to talk about any concerns we have going into the season...so I am going to do that.

Really guys, what can you say? My only concern going into the season is that there are no concerns. We lost virtually no one from the team that won the championship (excluding Dev, who was injured, and Big Dog, who can EASILY be replaced by Nick and Finley) and now there is no reason why we shouldn't be able to do it again. That seems too easy. So at this point, when I should be feeling as comfortable as I could ever be about my team, I am just about the opposite. I am sitting here thinking about injuries and random things that could go wrong, because things like this are never that easy. I think I have a problem. Is this what it used to feel like to be a Red Sox fan?

And now my pick-me-up post is over.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys must have not picked up on the tone of my first post. I'm asking if there are any preseason concerns, I wasn't projecting doom and failure based off the preseason. Face it guys, if you haven't gotten to know me by now, then get used to me. I have a hard time envisioning the Spurs as a perfect team who will dominate the NBA this season. I like to keep to think of the possibilities a little more broadly. Sort of like Guth said above, if you have no worries and feel 100% confident, I think you're getting into the arrogant territory.


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm concerned about Manu. His shooting has been way off and he doesn't even look like himself. I attended two of the preseason games and it looked like he was dealing with another thigh contusion (even though the real season hasn't even started). At one of the games the pad kept bothering him and he had to keep going out to get it readjusted. I just hope he comes back to his old self again and I hope he can stay healthy. By the way he cut his hair really short (so maybe that's why) :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> thats the eva longoria factor


damn!:rofl: rep for that one.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know if anybody else noticed, but uh...the season starts in 2 days.


YYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i no im so excited, seems like for ever ago that we won the championship. im just glad were the first gm. i cant wait till tip off. right wen i get home frm school its espn and tnt


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i no im so excited, *seems like for ever ago that we won the championship.* im just glad were the first gm. i cant wait till tip off. right wen i get home frm school its espn and tnt


I don't know. I know it's been like 4 months, but time's gone by so fast, it seems like the parade down by the river walk was just yesterday. That's probably just me though. None the less, I still can't wait!!! How bout one more banana dance before the season starts? :banana: 

Let's see if everyone still remembers their banana colors...and retarto the pepper colors.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It seems like time went by very fast. I've been so busy lately with school and work among other things that time has flown by really. Can't wait for the start of the new season. Actually, I take that back, I will have to wait to see the Spurs and Nuggets game because of work. I do get to go to the Spurs/Cavs game on Friday though, so I'm pumped for that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Glad to see I'm not alonehere . Yeah, I've been pretty busy with school and work and friends and what not too. That's probably why it's all gone by so fast. Too fast though....I planned on getting tickets for the Spurs season opener so I can see them get their rings, but I totally forgot and now it's kinda late cause I gada save up ever last penny for christmas.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Glad to see I'm not alonehere . Yeah, I've been pretty busy with school and work and friends and what not too. That's probably why it's all gone by so fast. Too fast though....I planned on getting tickets for the Spurs season opener so I can see them get their rings, but I totally forgot and now it's kinda late cause I gada save up ever last penny for christmas.



I told myself that I wasn't going to miss opening day for anything last June/July, but once it rolled around I never really got to it. That's alright though, I'll be making money instend of spending money. And, it's not like I'm getting a ring or anything.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Knowing our luck, they'll be passing out exact replicas to everyone in the SBC center :dead:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Knowing our luck, they'll be passing out exact replicas to everyone in the SBC center :dead:



Everyone who is attending the game better watch their backs then, because if they have a replica championship ring, I'm coming after 'em. I'll just find a little 8 year old boy to push down and I'll swipe his. :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

:eek8: Damn, Koko.....87 year old ladies are so much easier


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> :eek8: Damn, Koko.....87 year old ladies are so much easier


wow that didnt sound good, how do you no old ladies are easy lol :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I knew some poor perverted fool would take it the wrong way. I thought about editing it but then I thought, nah the spurs posters are cool, they won't take it the wrong way. But I forgot about you, TheRoc5


----------

